# Finger Joint Jig Hack



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have one of these. Works well. It's deceptively simple.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

I have used the jig several times and that is the first thing I recommend anyone buying it does.
I think Rockler needs to modify the jig for router lifts and or have directions to modify the base like you did. It is stupid to remove the jig to adjust the height and then lose the joint adjustment. Thankfully the spline jigs have access to height adjustments via a lift or a fixed router base.
Other than that, the jig works well.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

bot one then found it would not fit my BenchDog router table ( Now owner by Rcklr)
Returned it and made my own.
the metal key is the best thing about this jig.


----------

